# paradigm windows?



## excelsior (Feb 11, 2010)

currently using pella new construction windows but I am considering paradigm windows for an upcoming project. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah....don't. Apples and oranges.


----------

